# hairdryer, basin/sink, bathroom tissue / toilet paper, frying pan, tap, bidet



## Tajabone

Greetings,

 I would like to ask both learners and natives (knowing that a native can also be a learner ) to which extend they name domestic tools in Arabic.

 Without being comprehensive, the list is limited to tools like : Hairdryer, Basin, Bathroom tissue, Frying pan, Tap, Bidet.

 I know that in some places, some items are not used (Bathroom tissue, for instance). But my guess is that Arabic learners spend weeks in learning tools names while they are mostly refered to in English or French.

 Thanks


----------



## cherine

*Hairdryer* سشوار sechoir (from French)
*Basin* حوض i 7od (the "o" is a bit long)
*Bathroom tissue* ورق تواليت wara2 twalet/tewalet
*Frying pan* طاسة Taasa (and some people say 2allaaya قلاّية )
*Tap*  حنفية i 7anafeyya
*Bidet* كبانيه cabaneh (I think it's from French "cabinet", but don't know what it has to do with the bidet), some people say bidet, others say "twalet".


----------



## Tajabone

Thanks a lot, Cherine !

 This is what I thought. I just pity the learners who could "fail" - or even pass ! -their "Domestic Items" test which insists on "classical" or dated expressions...

 By the way, it's called in linguistics "loanword" (_emprunt lexical_ in French).

 As for Cabinet in French, it comes from "Cabinet de toilette". In less than 25 years, the word "cabinet" has become dated or "provincial" but remains used in some French-speaking areas around the world.

 I recall a euphemism in Arabic: *بيت الراحة*

 Do you know of it ?

 Bye


----------



## cherine

Tajabone said:


> I recall a euphemism in Arabic: *بيت الراحة*
> Do you know of it ?


Of course. We use it sometimes for its "effet comique" .


----------



## Tajabone

Alf Shukr


----------



## ayed

*Hairdryer* : MoSaffif Sha'ar(*مصفف شعر)(ستشوار)*
*Basin* حوض i :Hoodh(*حوض*)
*Bathroom tissue* : Waraq Hammam(*ورق* *حمام*)

*Frying pan* :Qallayah/Miqlah(*قلاية/مفلاة*)
*Tap* حنفية i 
*Bidet :* frunjy (*فرنجي*)


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic:

Hairdryer - سشوار (sishwaar)
Basin (assuming you mean "bathtub") - بانيو (baanyo) or أمباتيا (ambaatya)
Bathroom tissue Toilet paper - ورق تواليت (wara2 twaleet)
Frying pan - مقلى (ma2la)
Tap - حنفية (7anafiyye)
Bidet - ? 

Comments:
-"Sishwaar" is, as Cherine said, from the French _séchoir_.
-"Baanyo" is from the Spanish _baño_.
-I don't know what the etymology of "ambaatya" is, but I do know it's also the word used in Hebrew. 
-"Twaleet" is from the French _toilette_.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> Basin (assuming you mean "bathtub") - بانيو (baanyo) or أمباتيا (ambaatya)


The bathtub is also banyo (shorter a) in Egypt. We don't have the other word, maybe it _is_ Hebrew.
The basin حوض is the French lavabo.
In English there's a difference between it and the sink (the one in the kitchen), but in Arabic -in Egypt- we make the difference through the idaafa : حوض الحمّام / حوض المطبخ .


----------



## Abu Rashid

Hair Dryer: No idea. (I doubt it's that common in Arabic countries is it?)

Basin: (7awd) حوض

Bathroom Tissue: There's so many different forms for this, but I guess I'll add a new one using the proper Arabic term for Toilet: مناديل مرحاض

Frying Pan: I just use Tunjarah for any kind of pot or pan, which is a colloqiual Palestinian word I think.

Tap: (7anafiyyah) حنفية

Bidet: No idea.



> I recall a euphemism in Arabic: *بيت الراحة*


This sounds like a direct translation of the English "Rest Rooms" which is often used on signs.

I noticed actually over the last few weeks when I was in Saudi Arabia and Emirates that they use the term: (Duraat al-meah) دورات المياه


----------



## Tajabone

Thank you all again !

 And thank you, Abu Rashid, for bringing back to my memory the expression *دورة المياه* ! (I'm going back to my childhood !)

 Does someone recall an expression for rest rooms (or toilets) in classical Arabic literature ? 

 And once again, thank you all !

 If Elroy allows me, I add a rectification to the rectification: Bathroom tissue is "good" English and also used in American English (Madison Museum of Bathroom Tissue for instance). And surely, "Toilet paper" is more frequent.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> The bathtub is also banyo (shorter a) in Egypt. We don't have the other word, maybe it _is_ Hebrew.


 Well, it doesn't have any Hebrew roots, so my guess is that Hebrew borrowed it from some language and Palestinian Arabic borrowed it from Hebrew. 


> In English there's a difference between it and the sink (the one in the kitchen),


 Really? In English I call both of them "sink" and so does everyone I know. Maybe the distinction is British.


> but in Arabic -in Egypt- we make the difference through the idaafa : حوض الحمّام / حوض المطبخ .


In Palestinian Arabic we do have two different words.

A kitchen sink is مجلى (majla).
A bathroom sink is مغسلة (maghsale).



Abu Rashid said:


> Hair Dryer: No idea. (I doubt it's that common in Arabic countries is it?)


 Very common!  You don't think we need to dry our hair? 


> Frying Pan: I just use Tunjarah for any kind of pot or pan, which is a colloqiual Palestinian word I think.


 It is, but it can only be used for "pot." A pan is a مقلى (ma2la), as I stated earlier. 


Tajabone said:


> If Elroy allows me, I add a rectification to the rectification: Bathroom tissue is "good" English and also used in American English (Madison Museum of Bathroom Tissue for instance). And surely, "Toilet paper" is more frequent.


 The vastly more common phrase in American English is "toilet paper." I had never heard of "bathroom tissue" until this thread.


----------



## Abu Rashid

elroy,



> In English I call both of them "sink" and so does everyone I know. Maybe the distinction is British



Although sink would still be understood for both, sink by itself would normally only be used for the kitchen. Whilst basin would be used for the bathroom only, and trough for the laundry (this is Australian English, not sure about others).



> It is, but it can only be used for "pot." A pan is a مقلى (ma2la), as I stated earlier.



Thanks. Is that Palestinian only, do you know?


----------



## Tariq_Ibn_zyad

Abu Rashid said:


> elroy,
> Thanks. Is that Palestinian only, do you know?



No it's common in other dialects:
In Morocco and Algeria we say "maqla" while for pot we use "Tanjra","ghallaaya" or "gedra"


----------



## elroy

Abu Rashid said:


> elroy,
> Although sink would still be understood for both, sink by itself would normally only be used for the kitchen. Whilst basin would be used for the bathroom only, and trough for the laundry (this is Australian English, not sure about others).


 In American English, only context determines which is meant. I've never heard "basin" (and definitely not "trough") used by speakers of American English in this context.

So not only are we learning about differences between dialects of Arabic, but also between variants of English!  

Incidentally, a Google image search for "sink" yields images of both types on the first page.


----------



## MarcB

In American English we use sink for both and wash basin for the bathroom. Toilet paper is in common use,bathroom tissue is mostly used in advertisements.


----------



## Abu Rashid

Toilet tissue is used here in Australia for commercials and packaging, whilst toilet paper is most commonly used in speech.


----------



## Tajabone

... that was exactly my intention when I used the expression "Bathroom tissue" (I used it in a "formal" or "PC" way  ). It's really great to have all these info! Thanks a million !


----------



## cherine

Abu Rashid said:


> Hair Dryer: No idea. (I doubt it's that common in Arabic countries is it?)


As Elroy said, it is very common.  We call it سشوار , the word in fus7a is mugaffif/mujaffif ash-sha3r مجفف الشعر .


> Bathroom Tissue: There's so many different forms for this, but I guess I'll add a new one using the proper Arabic term for Toilet: مناديل مرحاض
> ...
> Tap: (7anafiyyah) حنفية


For someone prefering "proper Arabic term(s)", you could've said Sunbuur صنبور 


> I noticed actually over the last few weeks when I was in Saudi Arabia and Emirates that they use the term: (Duraat al-meah) دورات المياه


I think the proper transliteration would be dawraat not duraat, as a plural of dawra.


Tajabone said:


> Does someone recall an expression for rest rooms (or toilets) in classical Arabic literature ?


There's حمّام and before that, people living in the desert only knew الخلاء al-khalaa2 (a place outisde the tents, hidden by some plants).


----------



## Abu Rashid

Cherine,



> the word in fus7a is mugaffif/mujaffif ash-sha3r مجفف الشعر



Thanks for that. Not that I think I'd ever use the word, but it's handy to know. I'm guessing it's from the verb جفَّ (jaffa) meaning to dry, like from the hadith رفعت الأقلام و جفت الصحف (The pens have been lifted and the pages are dried)?



> For someone prefering "proper Arabic term(s)", you could've said Sunbuur صنبور



I thought that حنفية was an original Arabic word, on the contrary, Toilet is not. This is why I mentioned "the proper Arabic term". But thanks for providing me with this new synonym which I was previously unaware of 



> There's حمّام and before that, people living in the desert only knew الخلاء al-khalaa2 (a place outisde the tents, hidden by some plants).



This word would probably mean "secluded" would it not?


----------



## elroy

Abu Rashid said:


> Thanks for that. Not that I think I'd ever use the word, but it's handy to know. I'm guessing it's from the verb جفَّ (jaffa) meaning to dry [...]


 Yes.


> This word would probably mean "secluded" would it not?


 More like "emptiness, barrenness."


----------



## ayed

> Tajabone:
> 
> And thank you, Abu Rashid, for bringing back to my memory the expression *دورة المياه* ! (I'm going back to my childhood !)


It is commonly used in Saudi , Tajabone.



> Does someone recall an expression for rest rooms (or toilets) in classical Arabic literature ?


 
--al-Mirhadh(*المرحاض*)
--al-Kaneef(*الكنيف*)
--al-Kiryas(*الكريس*)


----------



## Tajabone

Thank you again !

 I forgot - and I don't know how ! - *بيت الماء* as it was mentioned (by Elroy) in the other thread about "Toilet". 

 As I can see, "domestic items" tests could be really irrelavant for MSA learners while some syllabi insist on evaluating learners according to the "formal" words which are unused and most of the time unusable.

 Thank you for the linguistic diversty you all provided !


----------



## GuadalaKhara

By the way, I think it's much more likely that the Spanish word baño came from the Arabic one. About 15%+ of the Spanish language comes to us from Arabic. I'm going to start a thread with an incomplete list of words, if anyone's interested.


----------



## HKK

That should be interesting, but baño is the same word as French bain, it's probably Latin.


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

GuadalaKhara said:


> by the way, i think it's much more likely that the spanish word baño came from the arabic one. about 15%+ of the spanish language comes to us from arabic. i'm going to start a thread with an incomplete list of words, if anyone's interested.


 
Can you produce a logical Arabic etymology supporting that? The Academia thinks differently:

*baño**.* (Del lat. _balnĕum_). m. Acción y efecto de bañar. ||* 2.* Acción y efecto de someter el cuerpo o parte de él al influjo intenso o prolongado de un agente físico, ya sea calor, frío, vapor, sol, lodo, etc.


----------



## GuadalaKhara

I would argue that it comes to Spanish from Latin through Arabic...but as of now, it's just heresay. I'll look it up in a dictionary....


----------



## cherine

I can't think of any Arabic word that "baño" could've come from.

And, please, before starting a new thread, make a search in the forum. There's already a long thread about foreign words of Arabic origin.

Thanks.


----------



## GuadalaKhara

asif.... SORRY


----------



## MarcB

The origin is Greek μπάνιο (banyo)


----------



## GuadalaKhara

Oh no! This is never going to finish...forget I said anything...


----------



## cherine

Don't worry, you'll soon get used to us caring so much about each linguistic detail 

Welcome to the WR forum


----------



## Arrius

To be clearly understood one has (in the UK, anyway) to use the full form "washbasin" to denote the smaller receptacle in the bathroom in which one washes one's hands and face. Those who wash in the "sink" are actually using the facilty normally situated in the kitchen, also used for washing dishes. Such  a plebeian practice still exists, but these would be very poor people indeed.
   "Bidet" is a loanword in English and many other languages, since it is a French refinement hardly to be found in the UK and some other other countries. Ayed's *فرنجي*
(frunji), presumably the same word as franji, (foreign, Frankish/French) seems also to point out the Gallic origin of this useful item.
   As for  *بيت الراحة*  (bayt irraHa), that term is  well known to me, as some of the reference books I browse in are over a hundred years old, and seems to coincide closely with the French "cabinet d'aisance", a term that possibly only an elderly French judge might use these days.
   I'll say no more, as this thread is beginning to assume the lengthy proportions of the toilet roll in the famous Softex advert!


----------



## ayed

Arrius said:


> To be clearly understood one has (in the UK, anyway) to use the full form "washbasin" to denote the smaller receptacle in the bathroom in which one washes one's hands and face. Those who wash in the "sink" are actually using the facilty normally situated in the kitchen, also used for washing dishes. Such a plebeian practice still exists, but these would be very poor people indeed.
> "Bidet" is a loanword in English and many other languages, since it is a French refinement hardly to be found in the UK and some other other countries. Ayed's *فرنجي*
> (frunji), presumably the same word as franji, (foreign, Frankish/French) seems also to point out the Gallic origin of this useful item.
> As for *بيت الراحة* (bayt irraHa), that term is well known to me, as some of the reference books I browse in are over a hundred years old, and seems to coincide closely with the French "cabinet d'aisance", a term that possibly only an elderly French judge might use these days.
> I'll say no more, as this thread is beginning to assume the lengthy proportions of the toilet roll in the famous Softex advert!


 
By the way, we sometimes call"bidet"(*كرسي الحمام*)
------------
Notice:there is an unintentional typo and corrected: 
al-Kiryas (*الكرياس*)


----------



## Arrius

Ah, so literally, *كرسي الحمام *= the bathroom seat: slightly ambiguous but rather sweet (hilw). The following link is to the relevant pages of an Arabic-Catalan children's picture dictionary, also rather sweet:
http://www.edu365.cat/agora/dic/catala_arab/bany_1.htm
Especially Tajabone who has Catalan connexions, please note.


----------

